# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Рождество вместе с «Белтелеком»: мы дарим подарки, которые ждут

## ByFly

Ждете ли вы чудес в Рожественские праздники? Конечно! Тогда прямо сейчас ловите праздничное настроение от byfly и Белтелеком!
 	Компания Белтелеком дарит волшебные подарки всем новым абонентам byfly&ndash; выберите любой тарифный план из линейки Домосед и пользуйтесь доступом в сеть Интернет бесплатно в течение одного месяца с момента подключения.
 	Акция действует с 26 ноября 2012 года по 15 января 2012 года и доступна только физическим лицам.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

